# Shock weight loss



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2017)

My weight has been quite steady at 75kg for several months.  Last time I weighed myself was in March (scales broke).  Well, went to have my flu jab this morning & they weighed me.  63kg! (9.9 stone).  Wife is now really worried that i'm losing too much weight & wants me back on carbs.  But then that will affect my blood sugars.  Do I need to increase my fat & protein intake?  I must admit, I don't have a lot of energy.  Maybe need to do some muscle building exercises.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 23, 2017)

Now this is interesting! You're not eating enough carbs is right, you need to 'go up the rungs' and take back stuff like Dr Atkins advises. Have an apple a day, supposed to keep the doc away and quite high in carbs so might take you up to a decent level for you to maintain maybe? Obviously you'd keep an eye on how it affects your bg and keep trying stuff to see if you can have something quite high that doesn't affect you in a bad way. An interesting experiment. Wish I needed to do it.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi mark, yes I think you should try increasing the protein and good fats and maybe a slight increase in carbs too. Hopefully that will start to reverse the weight loss


----------



## Ditto (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think increasing the protein and good fats would make any difference. That's how Atkins works, you eat a fair bit of both and lose weight...it's the carbs that matter.


----------



## Radders (Sep 23, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I don't think increasing the protein and good fats would make any difference. That's how Atkins works, you eat a fair bit of both and lose weight...it's the carbs that matter.


If you eat too many of either you'll still gain weight!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2017)

I guess it depends on how tall you are whether it's okay or not.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 23, 2017)

The DSN and dietitian both told me to put weight on eat more butter, cheese, avocado, nuts etc x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> I guess it depends on how tall you are whether it's okay or not.


I am 5' 11" & BMI is 19.9, so heading towards the lower end of 'healthy weight'.  My tum hasn't got any smaller though.  In fact it's slightly rounder than when I weighed more.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I am 5' 11" & BMI is 19.9, so heading towards the lower end of 'healthy weight'.  My tum hasn't got any smaller though.  In fact it's slightly rounder than when I weighed more.



At my check up last week mine was 19.2 but I've always been a lanky get and don't know any different.  I'm not sure I'd worry too much until it slipped into the underweight range and even then if I was eating a balanced diet and had no other problems I still wouldn't be that bothered.

You could try introducing more carbs and see what effect it has on your levels - it would certainly give me more energy.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2017)

My problem is energy levels are quite low.   Need more exercise.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 23, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> My problem is energy levels are quite low.   Need more exercise.



Yes, although it seems counter-intuitive, exercise can increase energy levels.  Obviously it would depend on the causes of your fatigue and if you're knackered I'm not suggesting running a marathon but moderate low intensity (aerobic) exercise - a walk etc, can boost energy levels over the longer term.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks, Matt.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 24, 2017)

Right, I am now confused.  Bought some new scales yesterday.  Weighed myself a few minutes ago.  75.0kg!  That's back to what I usually am.  Could the doctor's scales be wrong?  I can't see my scales being 12kg out.  Either that or i've put on 12kg overnight!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Right, I am now confused.  Bought some new scales yesterday.  Weighed myself a few minutes ago.  75.0kg!  That's back to what I usually am.  Could the doctor's scales be wrong?  I can't see my scales being 12kg out.  Either that or i've put on 12kg overnight!


Mark. It could be the doctors scales were out. You could test your new scales by weighing a known amount on them. 
 A good guide I’ve found is your clothes fit, do they seem any looser ?


----------



## Ditto (Sep 24, 2017)

Radders said:


> If you eat too many of either you'll still gain weight!


Not if you don't eat carbs as well. It's great, you're never hungry and never too full, just satiated. One's skin glows and you sleep like a log. I can recommend it. Lots of fat, sensible protein. You can't eat too much anyway, even a pigger like me can only eat so many lamb chops. Eight I think is my limit, the thin ones. Oh the shame. 

Re scales. I don't think surgery scales are ever spot on. I just tell them what I am.


----------



## Radders (Sep 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Not if you don't eat carbs as well. It's great, you're never hungry and never too full, just satiated. One's skin glows and you sleep like a log. I can recommend it. Lots of fat, sensible protein. You can't eat too much anyway, even a pigger like me can only eat so many lamb chops. Eight I think is my limit, the thin ones. Oh the shame.
> 
> Re scales. I don't think surgery scales are ever spot on. I just tell them what I am.



I find this hard to understand. Since even protein gets converted into sugars by the body why would you not put on weight if you eat too much of it? I know when I was trying to lose weight and my weight loss stalled, cutting back on portion sizes of some of the fatty foods was what it took to shake the last few pounds.


----------



## Radders (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Right, I am now confused.  Bought some new scales yesterday.  Weighed myself a few minutes ago.  75.0kg!  That's back to what I usually am.  Could the doctor's scales be wrong?  I can't see my scales being 12kg out.  Either that or i've put on 12kg overnight!


Did you read the scales at the Doc's yourself? If not maybe the doc needs to go to spec savers! Do you feel as though you've lost two stone? I think that would be noticeable especially as you weren't overweight to start with.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 24, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Mark. It could be the doctors scales were out. You could test your new scales by weighing a known amount on them.
> A good guide I’ve found is your clothes fit, do they seem any looser ?


No.  The feel exactly the same.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 24, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> No.  The feel exactly the same.


Seems like the docs scales were out then.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 24, 2017)

Radders said:


> Did you read the scales at the Doc's yourself? If not maybe the doc needs to go to spec savers! Do you feel as though you've lost two stone? I think that would be noticeable especially as you weren't overweight to start with.


We both read the scales.  definitely read 63.0kg.  When I go for my blood test on 6th Oct, I'll ask them to weigh me then.  That will look odd on my record.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 24, 2017)

Radders said:


> I find this hard to understand. Since even protein gets converted into sugars by the body why would you not put on weight if you eat too much of it? I know when I was trying to lose weight and my weight loss stalled, cutting back on portion sizes of some of the fatty foods was what it took to shake the last few pounds.


I dunno, but the first week I tried it and lost six pounds I thought it was magic.  It only works if you're really low on carbs I think. Induction on Atkins is 20 carbs daily. Too low for some people. Eating the Atkins way also levels out bg.


----------



## Radders (Sep 24, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I dunno, but the first week I tried it and lost six pounds I thought it was magic.  It only works if you're really low on carbs I think. Induction on Atkins is 20 carbs daily. Too low for some people. Eating the Atkins way also levels out bg.


Not very good for someone like me who doesn't eat animals I expect!


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 25, 2017)

The scales that I'm weighed on in GP's surgery always give a higher reading than my home scales. Their scales are the massive ones with hand rails and my Nursie always deducts a few pounds for the weight of the clothes I'm wearing. Then I go home & weigh myself on my scales and it's always less. Which do I believe?
However ~ I generally use my scales just to give me an idea as to what I have gained or lost and I'm not doing very well atm x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, I expect the GP's scales to be more accurate than home scales, but to be basically 2 stone different sounds a bit too much.  Still, I'll find out again soon.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 25, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, I expect the GP's scales to be more accurate than home scales, but to be basically 2 stone different sounds a bit too much.  Still, I'll find out again soon.


Yes 2 stone difference is questionable Mark ~ especially as your clothes still fit you ~ perhaps a little word in Nurse's ear to request new scales from GP?


----------

